# Recent finds Colson, & EarlyTwin



## kz1000 (Jun 17, 2008)

I found these recently, any Info ?


----------



## 30sRollfast (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats a really cool colson how much did you get it for if i may ask


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Rick, May I ask:

Is this Colson a 26 inch, and if so, do you still have it?

Thanks.


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 6, 2008)

i want that tandem frame give me a price


----------

